# considering a GTO



## vetwhat (Dec 23, 2005)

Hi, guys. I'm new here and would like to ask a few questions.
I'm considering a new GTO purchase, and also considering a Mustang GT.
I was raised with old GTO's and really liked them. But in recent years I've been a 'stang fan, currently owning one. 
I want to know the pro's and con's to owning a new GTO compared to the new Mustangs. Ride quality, reliability, mileage, etc. Your input would be greatly appreciated. 
I intend to make my decision between these two cars sometime during 2006. Personally I prefer the looks of the mustang, but they seem to be having a LOT of quality issues, as well as giving me the impression of being cheaply made. I know that GM can make a very long lasting car. My wife has a '86 TRANS AM that still runs and looks like new. A GTO is what she wants over a 'stang. 
So please help me. Sell me on the idea of a GTO over the FORD.

thanks, sorry for being so long.


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

Hey... aww nevermind big mike's probobly sleeping thats why I beat him 
But Hey bro I just wanted to try and tell you a little bit to help you make your decision basically MY opinion is I think you should get a GTO because Ultimately more power. 400 horses of power. It's a sleeper for the dumba$$es out there who don't know what it is they might think its an accord. She pulls like an Ape in heat, ultimately its really up to you I'm saying this because I grew up a GM boy and never had a ford in the family fleet so I won't talk about the mustang 

"You Get What You Pay For"
Thats my saying


----------



## silver/red/04 (Aug 22, 2005)

I like the looks of the new mustang also (I own an 86 SVO) but the GTO is just a better and faster car


----------



## JWCACE (May 12, 2005)

What numbers of mustangs are going to be built this year?.....300 thousand plus! GTO?.....12500 maybe.....pretty exclusive club IMO.


----------



## tx evo (Dec 23, 2005)

Hello,:seeya: 
Im also looking at getting a new GTO. I presently own a 03 Evo which is Kick A$$ to drive, but its getting time to move on. 
I would like to know how much money it will take to make it as fast are faster then my Evo; Evo runs 12.38 @ 112.52.
There about 7 Evo's here all running in the 12's I want to still be able to hang with them, etc. I told them I will show them no mercy, when I get my GTO.:rofl: 

Anyway, I have approximately $8000.00 for upgrades. Do I need to go Supercharge, or heads cams, etc? I also read the drive shaft, and axle stubs are weak, if racing to much. Will I need to go ahead up grade them, as I go to the track every other week?

Thx’s for any helparty:


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

vetwhat said:


> Hi, guys. I'm new here and would like to ask a few questions.
> I'm considering a new GTO purchase, and also considering a Mustang GT.
> I was raised with old GTO's and really liked them. But in recent years I've been a 'stang fan, currently owning one.
> I want to know the pro's and con's to owning a new GTO compared to the new Mustangs. Ride quality, reliability, mileage, etc. Your input would be greatly appreciated.
> ...


You're comparing apples to oranges. The Stang and the GTO are in separate classes as far as I'm concerned anyway. The Mustang has a smaller engine with less HP and torque. The 2 are no where's near each other when it comes to performance & handling. Although I think the Stang is a little more user friendly, the GTO has other areas that are insurpassable. The mileage on the LS2 varies with the driver, but whoever bought a performance vehicle with mileage in mind..? Ya definatey get more bang for your buck with the GTO..........it's a no brainer. 
PS.. The GTO does not come with Satellite ready radio. But that never stopped a motor head from buying a really fast car out of the factory.If your opting for an '06....take a look at the new colors they came out with . Brazen orange and a new Red also.


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

tx evo said:


> Hello,:seeya:
> Im also looking at getting a new GTO. I presently own a 03 Evo which is Kick A$$ to drive, but its getting time to move on.
> I would like to know how much money it will take to make it as fast are faster then my Evo; Evo runs 12.38 @ 112.52.
> There about 7 Evo's here all running in the 12's I want to still be able to hang with them, etc. I told them I will so them no mercy, when I get my GTO.:rofl:
> ...


Drive train components are a must to upgrade if ya plan on modding that bad boy. Also polyurethane bushings for the rear suspension cradle wont hurt either, will help with the wheel hop issue. It shouldnt be too difficult to put it into the low 12's with heads, cam, Nitto DR's, LT headers and a tune.I'm sure someone else may have more to offer as far as advise. Good luck.......!!!


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

Welcome to the forum vetwhat and Tx evo. 


Yeah a mustang comparison. i get to use my product knowledge. I will go from best to worse
_Exterior_
~The mustang is a very good looking car from the outside. With the retro look on the GT it gives it a menacing look that few can miss. The Mustang wins with audio however the shaker sound system is very impressive. But the real sound does not come from speakers
~The GTO has a curvacous modern style that many say looks like a cavalier on steriods. With the addition of the LS2 the GTO has agressive dual exhaust and hood scoops. Painted brake calipers add to the aggressiveness(not sure if the Mustang offers this )

Interior
~The Mustang interior design was obviously an afterthought to the designers. The multiple guage colors are a joke. The back seat is not-existent
~The GTO however gives you the imperssion you are getting into a luxury vehicle. With suede inserts runing the interior kick panel and VERY high quality, high bolstered leather seats for all 4 passengers!!!! There is ample room in the rear to hold two adults anf they have their own air vents. 

Handling
~The Mustang has a 1920 technology lugging the vehicle along. At top speeds the car is scary to drive and once traction is lost you must go to a practical stop before starting again. 
~The GTO has a fully independent suspension which handles corners suprisingly well considering her girth(The GTO weigh about 400lbs more than the Mustang). The ride is extremely comfortable as a daily driver and very responsive should you feel the need.

_Performance_
If there is one thing to buy the GTO for its this. There is no comparison(as Johnie said) with the two cars in performance. You need to look at $60,000 cars to match our #'s with a good driver. But the GTO takes some practice to drive well. While the Mustaqng is a put it to the floor and hold on car. The GTO takes subtle throttle control and good clutch work(if a 6 speed) to really come into her own. 

Some other points I like to point out is that Ford makes 120,000 Mustange a year. While Holden sent Pontiac merely 12,000(approx) this year. I am sure you have seen mustangs on every corner and many of them are the weak V6 models. To counter act that you have probably seen one, if any, GTO on the street and you *KNOW* that is a corvette with 4 seats rolling down the road. Also my wife drives my GTO more than I do and she absolutley loves the car and everything about it. 

Like Johnnie said, there really is no comparison with the cars. Its not fair to either. Despite the very close price ranges, the GTO is not in the same class. 

Hope this helps. 


Tx - I suggest solid drive train, 3.91 gears, headers, good tires, and a mild cam. They will be seeing your tail lights in no time. Shoud cost you less than 5k if you buy all right


----------



## ModBoss2 (Nov 13, 2005)

vetwhat said:


> Hi, guys. I'm new here and would like to ask a few questions.
> I'm considering a new GTO purchase, and also considering a Mustang GT.
> I was raised with old GTO's and really liked them. But in recent years I've been a 'stang fan, currently owning one.
> I want to know the pro's and con's to owning a new GTO compared to the new Mustangs. Ride quality, reliability, mileage, etc. Your input would be greatly appreciated.
> ...


Sounds like you're already getting the GTO ...it's what your wife wants.

I don't know much about the new Mustang GT, but my brother owns a '02 supercharged GT and he's so impressed with the quality and features of my GTO that he doubts he'll ever go back with a Ford product, unless it's a special edition/legend-series Mustang, but he's even doubting that now.


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

Drive the LS2. That will make your decision clear. Simple as that. 

Not to mention the superior "soundness" of the goat. It's one hell of a well built car in my opinion. Interior quality over the stang is quite evident to me. 

Either way, good luck and enjoy.


----------



## UFOGTO (Dec 18, 2005)

johnebgoode said:


> You're comparing apples to oranges. The Stang and the GTO are in separate classes as far as I'm concerned anyway. The Mustang has a smaller engine with less HP and torque. The 2 are no where's near each other when it comes to performance & handling. Although I think the Stang is a little more user friendly, the GTO has other areas that are insurpassable. The mileage on the LS2 varies with the driver, but whoever bought a performance vehicle with mileage in mind..? Ya definatey get more bang for your buck with the GTO..........it's a no brainer.
> PS.. The GTO does not come with Satellite ready radio. But that never stopped a motor head from buying a really fast car out of the factory.If your opting for an '06....take a look at the new colors they came out with . Brazen orange and a new Red also.


Satellite radio shouldn't even come into play when making such a decision... thats why they invented FM modulators. If you have an FM radio in your car then you can have all the satellite radio you can handle.


----------



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

Well I've got both cars sitting in the driveway so the comparison is very easy to make. The new Mustang is a GREAT looking car but that's about it. It's noisy, hard riding and has some issues with quality control IMO. The GTO on the other hand is a pure machine (or beast). Solid, fast, quiet and unique. EVERYONE looks at this car because it's so rare. In the 40 years or so that I've been buying and driving automobiles this car has to be the finest one yet........and I've owned 'em all, believe me.:cool 

JET


----------



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)

listen to your wife 

in a nutshell Mustang=sheep in wolfs clothing
GTO=wolf in sheeps clothing

if you really need a "look at me car" then do what everyone else is doing and get a Mustang but if you do then every time a GTO blows by ,you'll kick your self in the ass
I've owned 3 Fords in my life and every single one was a POS,


----------



## Barry Lyndon (Dec 22, 2005)

Well, I just bought a 2004 gto a few days ago, and I am most impressed with the car. When I was researching it online a week ago, I came upon a British TV program (Top Gear) that compared the Vauxhall Monaro (the UK version of the GTO) to the new Chrysler 300 Hemi and the Jaguar S-Type sedan. This in itself is praise, the other cars are far more expensive. The host Jeremy Clarkson (a notoriously cranky critic of American and Australian cars) went so far as to say the Monaro felt like a 1990's Aston Martin Vantage. As far as GT's go, I could not find any other car in the goat's price range that offers the same performance, luxury, and driving enjoyment.


----------



## YellowGOAT1 (Dec 22, 2005)

I have had many muscle cars.From 68 chargers 71 455 GTO's to tons of fox body mustangs to 01 cobras.I was trying to decide between a 03 or 04 cobra and a 05 GTO.I just bought a 05 yellow jacket m6.I got it monday.I have to say this one of the finest cars I have ever owned.This car is very well put together.It is very fast for a all motor car.I would say get the GTO it is 2 to 1 better than a new GT mustang.I have drove both.I have been a ford man for the last 16 years.


----------



## fat nick (Aug 21, 2005)

I had a 03 GT before the Mustang and never have looked back. I too was in the same dilema. Drive both, then pick. I know what you will pick :cool


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

I've go two Mustang freaks as friends (they're good guys believe it or not) and once they took my Goat for a spin, they  and raved about the smoothness and torque of the GTO. 

:agree with them.


----------



## BlueBomber (Feb 11, 2005)

we all agree that for pure power the gto is better (especially 05-06) but if you plan to drive the car as much as i do then you'll decide on the more comfortable car which is hands down the gto. i have a basically factory 04 and i know that a 05 gt will out run me but i still would rather drive the gto even if i were given a 05 mustang gt i would still drive my gto more


----------



## jjr62 (Nov 28, 2005)

What!!!!!!!!!!!! There is no way an 05 GT should beat an 04 GTO. I have an 04 m6 completely stock and no "stock" 05 GT is going to beat me and shouldnt beat you either, unless I have a factory freak or something. I have driven a 05 GT and while I think it looks great it rides Like doggie doodie hard and cheesy, and when I was driving I was trying to figure out where the torque was then I realized there was none. When you get in my 04 GTO and flip off the TC and floor it your going sideways hit second your going sideways the other way third your still breaking the wheels you get the oh sh** feeling. The GT You get the so what feeling . So do not be affaid to take on a gt you will be surprised. Oh yea for the other guy listen to your wife you will not be disapointed if the 04 is great the 06 has more balls than that.Oh yea last year there was a video of an 05 gt and an 04 GTO at the track guess who one it was posted on thi site.:cheers


----------



## LITTLE GTO (Dec 8, 2005)

Before I bought my GTO I test drove the GT Mustang and wasn't impressed at all with there quality and till this day have never owned a Ford.I remember the salesman here in NY telling me there getting $2,000 over sticker.After hearing that and knowing GM was having there red tag sale-I ran and bought my GTO.


----------



## BlueBomber (Feb 11, 2005)

ok so i maybe wrong to believe everything i read but most reports i have read have the gt's 0-60 and 1/4 times faster than the 04 goat if i remember correctly. i haven't gotten the opportunity to line up with a gt so i can't say that i speak from experience regardless, if i'm wrong or right, i would still choose the goat!


p.s. i also haven't driven a 05 gt


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

BlueBomber said:


> ok so i maybe wrong to believe everything i read but most reports i have read have the gt's 0-60 and 1/4 times faster than the 04 goat if i remember correctly. i haven't gotten the opportunity to line up with a gt so i can't say that i speak from experience regardless, if i'm wrong or right, i would still choose the goat!
> 
> 
> p.s. i also haven't driven a 05 gt


I'm sorry, buy any Mustang YTD stock to an LS2 WILL lose. Call me crazy and I'll like it more. :cheers


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

BlueBomber said:


> p.s. i also haven't driven a 05 gt


The problem


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

Jeffs386 said:


> listen to your wife
> 
> in a nutshell Mustang=sheep in wolfs clothing
> GTO=wolf in sheeps clothing
> ...


:agree :lol: 
like my mom's old car
an 88 Chevy nova still runs like new with 180,000 miles on it and never broken down
compared to
my aunts 88 ford taurus bought a week after my mom her nova and that thing broke down more times than I can remember, the amount of money they put into that car, they could have put a big down payment on a Mercedes


----------



## in_burrito (Dec 5, 2005)

I was weighing a similar choice. Here's what made me make the decision.

1) Price. Most of the stealerships still want a premium for a new Mustang GT. It's not uncommon for them to wind up being VERY close in price to the GTO. And with financing, it's literally pennies a day in many cases.

2) Horsepower. The GTO just plain blows the doors off of the Mustang. Period. I don't understand the purpose of having a fast car when another is available at the same price-point that is faster.

3) Insurance. It is actualy cheaper for most buyers to insure the GTO! This despite the fact that it's faster and has a higher MSRP. This more than makes up for the slight retail price difference if you factor in monthly costs.

4) Interior. The GTO has back seats that adults can sit in, the Mustang does not. What sold me on this was when I was at the Ft. Lauderdale auto show and two big malamoots climbed in the front and rear passenger seats and declared that they were BOTH comfortable. The guy in front didn't have his knees on the dash and the guy in back didn't have his knees on his chin. That says alot.

5) Image. Let's be honest, the image that we project with our vehicles is part of the package. The 'stang just has that boy-racer and female image associated with it these days. The GTO has a much more refined image.

6) Exclusivity. They just plain aren't making as many GTOs as they are 'stangs. I drive 3 miles each way to work, and every day I see at least 2 Mustangs each way, and never the same two! My previous jobsite was 30 miles away and I only ever saw ONE GTO in a year of driving that route. I like being the only kid on the block with a certain toy.


----------



## jjr62 (Nov 28, 2005)

:agree


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

I bought my GTO a little over a month ago, and many of the reasons that in_burrito brought up were what sold me on the GTO vs the mustang GT. The single biggest thing was DRIVING both vehicles. The Mustang was nice, and pretty quick...but while I was driving it, I counted a half dozen other mustangs which were nearly identical to the one I was driving and nobody bothered to actually look at the car from the approaching lane. When I took the GTO out for a drive, I didn't see any other GTOs and people were constantly looking at it. The GTO positively *blew me away* with its power. There was really no comparison between the Mustang GT and the GTO. I had a grin on my face throughout the entire test drive...and I STILL have that grin 6-weeks later. It's very difficult to get OUT of the GTO. Also, the interior of the GTO feels/looks SO much better and has more room.
I have received a ton of compliments since I bought the GTO. I've had people of every age asking me questions about it and taking notice of it.
As for the price...mine was a bit more expensive than the Mustang GT would have been, by a few bucks a month. It's worth it in my opinion. 
Really, GM has done a helluva job providing bang for the buck with the GTO. You just can't get THIS much power for that kind of money, especially with this level of refinement. It's nearly the *perfect* car. Plus, I blew away my buddy's 2001 Corvette, which put a HUGE smile on my face. 
Good Luck with your decision. I'm interested to hear what you decide, even if you DO go with the Mustang.


----------



## cat1055man (Nov 6, 2005)

I took my wife to the dealer and let her drive an '05, then all I had to do was fill out the paper work...she loves the GTO as much as I do! Happy wife Happy life. :cheers


----------



## bluhaven (Jan 24, 2005)

JWCACE said:


> What numbers of mustangs are going to be built this year?.....300 thousand plus! GTO?.....12500 maybe.....pretty exclusive club IMO.


You are right i feel like i belong to an elite club this car is awesome..everybody has a mustang!!!!The interior of mustangs don't compare and just test drive them both and that should make up your mind if you like power!!!


----------



## bluhaven (Jan 24, 2005)

cat1055man said:


> I took my wife to the dealer and let her drive an '05, then all I had to do was fill out the paper work...she loves the GTO as much as I do! Happy wife Happy life. :cheers


You are a good man , same thing happened here, took a test drive and got it!And love it!!!!!!!


----------



## bluhaven (Jan 24, 2005)

baron_iv said:


> I bought my GTO a little over a month ago, and many of the reasons that in_burrito brought up were what sold me on the GTO vs the mustang GT. The single biggest thing was DRIVING both vehicles. The Mustang was nice, and pretty quick...but while I was driving it, I counted a half dozen other mustangs which were nearly identical to the one I was driving and nobody bothered to actually look at the car from the approaching lane. When I took the GTO out for a drive, I didn't see any other GTOs and people were constantly looking at it. The GTO positively *blew me away* with its power. There was really no comparison between the Mustang GT and the GTO. I had a grin on my face throughout the entire test drive...and I STILL have that grin 6-weeks later. It's very difficult to get OUT of the GTO. Also, the interior of the GTO feels/looks SO much better and has more room.
> I have received a ton of compliments since I bought the GTO. I've had people of every age asking me questions about it and taking notice of it.
> As for the price...mine was a bit more expensive than the Mustang GT would have been, by a few bucks a month. It's worth it in my opinion.
> Really, GM has done a helluva job providing bang for the buck with the GTO. You just can't get THIS much power for that kind of money, especially with this level of refinement. It's nearly the *perfect* car. Plus, I blew away my buddy's 2001 Corvette, which put a HUGE smile on my face.
> Good Luck with your decision. I'm interested to hear what you decide, even if you DO go with the Mustang.


said perfectly


----------



## ModBoss2 (Nov 13, 2005)

Jeffs386 said:


> listen to your wife
> 
> in a nutshell Mustang=sheep in wolfs clothing
> GTO=wolf in sheeps clothing


Yeah, and I think Mustang owners know this! 

I've owned my GTO for about 6 weeks and not even one new Mustang has even came close to trying to challenge me. They just tippy-toe by me, acting real interested in the road, their gauges, radio, etc...LOL

Camaros and Firebirds are the only ones that have tried so far.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Owners of GTOs are far happier with their cars than Mustang owners:

http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=2962

I also posted this back in March:

"Subjectively, pick whichever car you think looks the best.

Subjective or emotional reasons aside, the performance of the GTO clearly blows the Mustang away. The engine, transmission and chassis aren't even close. Think of the GTO as a Cobra -- while the Mustang is just a GT. And with our 6.0 Cobra -- you can still bolt a puffer on it for astronomical output. You can do the same with the Mustang -- but, seriously, the 4.6 Romeo platform has always been weak. 

The interiors aren't even close, either. The Mustang's is small and cheap. It's gauges are HORRIBLE. The seats are awful, awful, awful. No lateral support. And the Mustang's steering wheel doesn't telescope -- so if you've got long legs -- prepare to assume an arms-out gorilla-like driving position. Sure, the Mustang's got a bigger trunk and fold-down back seat -- but if you're looking to haul kids and lumber, try a pickup truck.

That said, the manual shifter in the Stang is light years ahead of the flubbery, rubbery unit in the GTO. Then again, a $225 shift kit fixes that.

There are other, subtle differences in the GTO that clearly state that this car is a totally different, much more refined car than the Mustang (I've posted this before). For example, the build quality of the GTO is fantastic. The fit and finish of mine is as good as BMW and better than Mercedes. Reflected surfaces down the entire side of the car, across the fender, door and quarter panel don't vary one iota -- even across seams. That is incredible. Then there's the design of the door. The GTO has glass in frame windows. These seal better and reduce wind noise. They last forever, too. The Ford? Just a big, dumb rubber seal that's going to whistle with wind noise in about 18 months. Truly an inferior design. I know, because I had a 1994 Mustang GT that was built the same way.

Reliability? Who knows. I bought a first year SN94 in 1994. What a piece of junk that was. New engine at 25K. Just driving along at 40 when a valve fell in. While the Mustang is a new from the ground up vehicle -- rest assured that all of the major components of the GTO have been built since 2000.

Bottom line? Ford has cut all kinds of corners to bring the Mustang in at a lower sticker price. The solid axle chassis. The crummy interior. The cheap door seals. The GTO? It costs more -- and the extra effort shows. Don't be a schmuk. Get the GTO, stick some wheels and tires on it, change the shifter, and order a blower from Magnacharger as soon as you possibly can. You won't be disappointed.

Hope that helps...


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

I was talking to an owner of a speed shop several months ago. A guy was in with a new Mustang to get some work done. After he left the guy from the speed shop lifted the car and started showing me how Ford can make a profit selling those cars so cheap. They really cheapened the suspension and drivetrain. 
My brother rented a Mustang for two weeks this summer. It was a 6 cylinder. The car had 60 miles on it when he got it. He put a little over 2000 miles on it and was really disapointed. The car had rattles right from the start, and by 1500 miles they were to the point of being annoying, you just couldn't turn the radio up and be happy. He did say the engine had good power and the transmission was pretty good, but the interior and controls felt like they would break with just slight abuse. 
IMO take both for a good test drive. GM has a plan that you get to test drive the car for 24 hours, and see if the Ford dealer will let you take it home for a night. If someone drives both 9 out of 10 times they will buy the GTO. 
As mentioned before, price wise a leftover 05 GTO is around 28,000. To get a comprable GT you are going to be at 28,000 sticker, and the dealers don't have any 05's left and are not budging from sticker on the GT. For the same money you get a faster, more refined, better riding and handling car that also is cheaper to insure and gets better fuel mileage by picking the GTO.


----------



## vetwhat (Dec 23, 2005)

Thanks for the replies guys. I test drove an '06 GTO last week and loved it. Smooth ride , good power, and impressive interior. Best of all my dealer said they would honor the red tag sale price for a while longer than 1/3/06. My wife saw the car and told me to make my choice and she would get the loan approved. Now I've chosen the GTO, just gotta come up with a bit more down to get the payments low enough. And the GTO is $6 more a month to insure than a STRIPPED v6 mustang. wish me luck. thanks.


----------



## rcsfastmonte (Jan 9, 2006)

*if it aint got a heartbeat bury it.......*

well hey drive it the gto kicks some assfault,i have a 2005 stock i beat a mustang so bad he is still recovering and it was not stock as my goat is right now..lol..ok im a car freak i love them and i have never had a car that i liked so much out of the box..this is just my opinoin tang guys are all the same SLOW..lol..yea bring it on????? tailights baby..get used to seeing them if you drive a ford..lol:lol:


----------



## Starrbuck (Dec 13, 2005)

vetwhat said:


> And the GTO is $6 more a month to insure than a STRIPPED v6 mustang.


My '05 GTO costs the same to insure as my '99 Firehawk did.


----------



## teamgs (Dec 29, 2005)

Here's my take on this, posted on another forum:

Well, as I have owned my '05 M6 for only 2 weeks, I hardly qualify as an expert, but that never stopped me from speaking before! 

I also have come from a stang (haven't sold my 94 GT convertible yet) so I can give you some comparisons between the two:

the GTO is 

1. Much more comfortable inside. The seats are 10 times better.
2. Much quiter inside. Of course I had a vert stang with ultraflows.
3. Much roomier inside. I had to do the seat track mod in the stang to give me enough legroom. The GTO has much more, AND tons of room in the back seat as well. In fact, that is what sold my wifee on the car, as we need two car seats in the back at times.
4. Much smoother cruisin' the freeways. More like an Merc. AMG. Of course, I had eibach pro's and KYB AGX's on my stang.
5. Much smoother to shift. The Tremec 6 spd, is much better than my T-5 on the stang. However, my Hurst short throw shifter on the stang was very nice, and I will probably get that for my GTO as well.
6. Looks? Well, I still really like the look of a lowered black SN95, but my silver GTO looks great as well. And, you won't see one on every corner. My wife, however, thinks it looks like an economy car! I told her, that's what new wheels and body kits are for!
7. Not sure about gas mileage, as I haven't emptied one tank yet, but it is supposed to be better than the 22 mph I got in the stang.
8. Interior is pretty much no contest. GTO is much more modern, and the red faced guages rock!
9. Oh yes, did I mention that it is SO MUCH FASTER! My stang, with the 3.73's on it, feels about the same, pulling in 1st, but that's pretty much where it ends!

Try it, you'll like it!

Regards,

Gary


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

I've driven both recently. Really took the Mustang out because my wife had a '66 Mustang that her parents sold while she was at college one year. She always talked about it. My logic was that I could have a muscle car, and she could rekindle her memories. Funny thing was, the new Mustang, as retro as it is, didn't "do anything" for her.

You need to drive both to appreciate the GTO. Interior fit and materials, smooth shifter, more power, no rattles, plus I felt like I was reaching back into the trunk of the Mustang to get the seatbelt, and I'm a pretty tall guy that had the seat all the way back.

Realistically though, you may be happy with either. Good Luck on your decision. I think it depends on how much "retro" means to you.


----------

